# Father's Day weekend review



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I started off Saturday chasing bass in Lake Monroe again, but decided to try a new area where St Johns enters the lake. I found tons of bait and quite a lot activity on top,but after 5-6 misses I finally got the next 2 to the boat. Both gar. 
Moving on, I found a canal that enters the lake from the north that had some deeper water. I lost a nice fish on on the first cast using my brand new Yo-zuri stick bait. Two cast later and I get slammed again. I knew it was a good fish and sure enough it turned out to be a 5lber. The bad news was that it was a bowfin/mudfish.  The next cast produced the exact same result. Check out what they did to my lure.
















Do not try to lip these critters. They are toothy and mean.
I finally managed on 14" bass on a Zoom worm before calling it quits for the day around 10am.

Father's Day was a road trip to St Auggie to fish with my coworker Dion. It was my first trip and Dion's second to the area, so a couple noobs on the water. On the way south on the ICW, Dion points out a creek and says that was where he'd lost the biggest trout he'd seen since moving to north Florida. Of course, we had to try it and sure glad we did. Dion's very first cast with a Sebile stick shad resulted in an 18" trout. Nice way to start the day for sure.
A little farther back in the creek on the deep side of a sharp bend, my mirrolure prop bait get nailed and it seems to be at the end of this string.
Wait for it..
























Wait for it...Booyah!! Stud trout.








She was probably real close to my personal best, but she had the bait a little deep, so I got her back in the water as quick as I could.








Not to be outdone, Dion comes back 2 casts later with the biggest trout he didn't lose in north Florida.








After a quick pic, she was back on her way just a little bit wiser.
Well, there was nowhere to go but down from those 2 fish. I caught 2 keeper flounder and Dion boxed a 16' trout for us both to have a nice dinner. I tried hard to catch a red to complete the slam, but it wasn't in the cards this time.
Happy Father's Day everyone.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Look Dad, they're fishing the black mangroves...in St.Augustine

I know where you were, so do a few others...


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Look Dad, they're fishing the black mangroves...in St.Augustine
> 
> I know where you were, so do a few others...


Well, we left you guys some nice ones.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

toad trouts on arties  hard to top that on any day, but jam up on fathers day.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I know what you mean about bowfin being tough. They are called choupique or grinnell back home. They are a blast to catch, but their mouths are hella hard. I forgot to bring pliers one night when we were running a trot line. I had to get about twenty hooks out of those nasty mouths with my fingers. It was miserable (in a good way).

Nate


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sounds like a good thing that I couldn't make it Saturday! ;D

But, what a nice pair of trout you guys landed! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yes nice trout for sure  looks like you were fishing so. st. augi ?? :-?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> yes nice trout for sure   looks like you were fishing so. st. augi ?? :-?


Yep. We caught all but one trout in East Creek from the mouth to the first bend. Both big trout and flounder came off the bend.

Totally different than fishing the lagoon.....and I liked it.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

It's always nice to get out and fish new areas. Good job....


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > yes nice trout for sure   looks like you were fishing so. st. augi ?? :-?
> 
> 
> Yep. We caught all but one trout in East Creek from the mouth to the first bend. Both big trout and flounder came off the bend.
> ...


 i'm just trying to figure out exactly where this east creek is? if you come outta moultrie creek go straight across the icw? not that i'm wanting to tap it ;D i'm curious if its the same one i fish about a year ago :-/ was definitely a little different terrain than what i'm use too


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> > > yes nice trout for sure   looks like you were fishing so. st. augi ?? :-?
> >
> >
> > Yep. We caught all but one trout in East Creek from the mouth to the first bend. Both big trout and flounder came off the bend.
> ...


I'm pretty sure that is it and feel free to tap away. It'll probably be months before I get back up there.   Unless there is an invite by a local.


----------

